
George Hotz wants to free humanity from the AI simulation - rick22
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/9/18258030/george-hotz-ai-simulation-jailbreaking-reality-sxsw-2019
======
leed25d
George Hotz has not done enough LSD.

~~~
idDriven
I've heard DMT is better for contacting the aliens.

~~~
arthurcolle
He specifically discounts this idea around the 33 minute mark

